# Global warming???????



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

hey i just want to know where all the global warming nim rods are now? what do they have to say about the 15 day forcast i would love to hear. amazing how when it's in the middle of a deep freeze you don't hear anything about it from them . but most other years it's all about global warming.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

open your eyes its happening look how late our ice is. and the reason for the cool summers is, weather is controled by the oceans. with the ice caps melting we will have cool summers. wish we still got snow in november like we use to. only one white christmas in the last 15 years no global warming isnt happening. hopfully they are calling for 10-15 below like we had every year back when i was a kid, but its still late


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats wrong with believing in global warming?? Maybe its true, or maybe the earth is on a natural warm up cycle. Either way, we should still be more conscious about what we are doing to the earth. Polluting less can never be a bad thing. But maybe I am a "nim rod."


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

global warming isnt real, scientists already took back what they said and now say its a natural occurrence that happens every so many years. open your eyes and dont believe the hype.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Global warming does not mean its gonna be warm all winter. The warming trends they were talking about are small changes.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

you guys need to open your eyes, ITS REAL! i'm super ceral guys!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

It's *"Settled Science"* just like global cooling was in the early 70's!!! 

Do Not Panic!!! Just let us take more of your income and we'll promise to make it go away.....really, we promise.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

"global warming isnt real, scientists already took back what they said and now say its a natural occurrence that happens every so many years. open your eyes and dont believe the hype"

..........................I Ain't no expert, but SHOW ME JON ( & Falbinki)
......whithout one sided political BS. show me your facts......not spin and agenda...facts and evidence.

One week does not a long scale trend make.....this is a seasonal typical cold snap not some extreme and not realy that cold compaired to the same in the past several years, not colder than average 30, 50, 70 years ago.
I work outside alot, we usualy have a cold rainey period in November, a fairly mild December, January has some snow and a cold snap followed by a thaw and more cold, Febuary and March are misery as winter never seems to end followed by the cold early April rains, and finaly nice Spring weather sometime in May. This is an elnino year, should mean milder weather but more snow than the past several years.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> It's *"Settled Science"* just like it was in the early 70's!!!
> 
> Do Not Panic!!! Just let us take more of your income and we'll promise to make it go away.....really, we promise.


*Just blame it all on me......It's ALL my fault....I'm burning all my national geographic's & science review magazines to keep warm ! *


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

boss302 said:


> ..........................I Ain't no expert, but SHOW ME JON ( & Falbinki)......whithout one sided political BS. show me your facts......not spin and agenda...facts and evidence.


There is no Fact! "Global Warming" is a fraudulently presented theory.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

here is positive proof that we are definitely in a warming trend!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

falbinki said:


> hey i just want to know where all the global warming nim rods are now? what do they have to say about the 15 day forcast i would love to hear. amazing how when it's in the middle of a deep freeze you don't hear anything about it from them . but most other years it's all about global warming.


You should being lying on someone's couch...you need help my man.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

maybe i should change and better say what i said before. just a few years ago it was all known as global warming. ice caps were melting, the earth was heating up, and the earth was going to flood. but recently scientists changed it to global warming, also known as climate change and its a natural occurrence that the ozone layer is depleting. but all this bs about the ice caps melting and the world flooding isnt going to happen any time soon, not in our lifetime or even our great grand childrens lifetime. if youre going to be so anal and youre going to try and push the truth about global warming and we need to do something about it, what makes you think its ok to use a computer to have this conversation, the creation of computers pollutes the air so all youre doing is supporting the cause. these hybrid cars you see driving around these days do more damage to the ozone layer then my diesel does. the very creation of a hybrids battery does more then people think, but people dont want to look past the car, they dont want to look into the creation of their hybrid. and if global warming is in fact happening right this second, there is absolutely nothing we can do about it. the atmosphere is far too big and too far polluted.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Chrominator said:


> There is no Fact! "Global Warming" is a fraudulently presented theory.


show me! that's all I ask. I lean the other way believing it is true with both natural and man made forces at hand, but if I am wrong, please show me just please keep clear of hype, political views and spin. 

It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong..........just ask my wife ;-)



By the way, I'm a scientist. Not in the field of global warming or another directly related to it, but I tend to believe generaly accepted theories and evidence rather than politics and agendas. I could argue that road salt dosen't affect my car becuase it is in decent shape and has shiney paint, but it dosen't negate the fact that it will rust sooner and more severly than a similar car in central Texas.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

boatnut said:


> here is positive proof that we are definitely in a warming trend!


Mike, should I read between the lines, or are you three years late...!


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.climatechangefacts.info/

ENJOY!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

boss302 said:


> show me! that's all I ask. *I lean the other way believing it is true with both natural and man made forces at hand,* but if I am wrong, please show me just please keep clear of hype, political views and spin.
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong..........just ask my wife ;-)


You show me yours and I'll show you mine...... LOL. This is going to be debated till the end of time.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My question is if Al Gore (the biggest pusher of this hoax) really believed it himself why is he flying around on a big charter jet from seminar to seminar instead of traveling in a Prius? There is a very good documentary about the topic called something like The Great Global Warming Swindle, check it out.

By the way, man bear pig is real too!!!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

JonTheFisherman said:


> http://www.climatechangefacts.info/
> 
> ENJOY!


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/12/1206_041206_global_warming.html for some rerason I trust this source more than yours.......but I will try to fing time over the next coupple of days to look at the sity you posted.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Chrominator said:


> You show me yours and I'll show you mine...... LOL. This is going to be debated till the end of time.


;-) I stated my opinion, I don't have the facts......I'm not trying to change your view, but asking you, or whoever else, to change mine based on accepted trends, facts, evidence...... I haven't spent much time researching this. I have a family; a wife, two young kids, a job, a lil-old house, a car or two to keep running, and not much spare time. 

Global warming seems to be a generaly accepted theory and seems to be defended/supported by the vast majority of the scientific comunity. Likelwise, it seems to be attacked largely by those with political agendas and motives.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

boss302 said:


> ;-) I stated my opinion, I don't have the facts......I'm not trying to change your view, but asking you, or whoever else, to change mine based on accepted trends, facts, evidence...... I haven't spent much time researching this. I have a family; a wife, two young kids, a job, a lil-old house, a car or two to keep running, and not much spare time.
> 
> Global warming seems to be a generaly accepted theory and seems to be defended/supported by the vast majority of the scientific comunity. Likelwise, it seems to be attacked largely by those with political agendas and motives.


That's what we're all doing here, is giving our opinion based on more opinions and theories. "Global Warming" is a relatively new scientific and political controversy but, according to Mr. Gore, it's already "Settled Science" and that makes it a fact. And now, all that needs to be done is for them to figure out a way to have more control over our lives and property to pay for it all. Doesn't that sound like fun.....I can't wait. With the given history of mankind, it would not surprise me at all, if this whole "Global Warming" frenzy didn't have more to do with power and greed than with saving humanity and earth.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> With the given history of mankind, it would not surprise me at all, if this whole "Global Warming" frenzy didn't have more to do with power and greed than with saving humanity and earth.


ditto on that... Follow the money.....


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> With the given history of mankind, it would not surprise me at all, if this whole "Global Warming" frenzy didn't have more to do with power and greed than with saving humanity and earth.


Wow, it took awhile, but someone finally making sense!!

Don't worry about all the energy you consume. We will put a cap on it, but if you exceed the cap, you can just purchase more credits. So it really doesn't matter how much C02 you emit into the atmosphere just as long as you pay for it...
"Show Me The Money"!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by JonTheFisherman 
http://www.climatechangefacts.info/

ENJOY! 



> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...l_warming.html for some rerason I trust this source more than yours.......but I will try to fing time over the next coupple of days to look at the sity you posted.


I am sure if we all look we can find the facts supporting whatever we would like to believe in; Aliens, The Grassman, Bigfoot or whatever?

Global Warming *NO* but climate change yes. This planet is constantly changing and if some putz or a group of putz's (not sure if that's a word ) can make a dollar off of it then they will.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

The REAL issue should be:

Man Made or Natural?

Then post the results in Britain. The coldest spell they ever had in the last 100years.

Antartica has more snow than ever, & on a steady increase.

Yadda yadda!

Oh, did I forget the CARBON CREDITS? $$$$$$$$$ paid by us by more tax's.

Nik


Hurry get your comments in before this topic gets shut down.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

BigV said:


> Don't worry about all the energy you consume. We will put a cap on it, but if you exceed the cap, you can just purchase more credits. So it really doesn't matter how much C02 you emit into the atmosphere just as long as you pay for it...
> "Show Me The Money"!!


Agree.....cap & trade is a joke.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Another "global warming" thread? We may have to re-examine our TOS and add a category.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Daddy said:


> Another "global warming" thread? We may have to re-examine our TOS and add a category.


How about, Fictional Posts: It fits like a glove.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

to the original poster... global warming (or cooling, or climate change) is about trends over time. a single streak of very cold weather over the space of a few weeks (or months, years...) is not even close to a significantly large sample size of data. 

as far as whether or not global warming is real... we have had ice ages before and they have come and gone... of course there are changes in the overall climate of the earth.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

First off I too seen something as by the year 2020 the ice at south pole melt thus raise the sea and over flow low areas as New Orleans ( it all ready happen last I knew) and rest like Holland.so some body good warn them make there dikes higher.
To these hoax things.in over 50 years I never seen any one find one just see them.LOl
To that Lock Ness monster I see now that guy who photoed it finaley admitted it was hoax get attention.Says something like he was photo his german sheperd dog I think and camera was out focus thus got the idea to add it to a lake seen and there you have it the Loch Ness monster.
1947 There was this alean from mars ( or out there some where ) that crash out in Arizona and was suppose be real then air force try cover it.then it was soon forgotten by every one but me.not long ago I see a big write up on it.the air force guy who was in picture claim it was was a weather balloon had cancer was to die soon wanted tell every one he lied back in 1947 on it and air force forced him cover it.Wanted get the truth out before he dies and since going die no one can do any thing as imprison him or worst air force stop his retirement and rest.then when this came about there sprung up that the air force had utopseys films on it and a guy stole them.was showing then every where.last report I seen on this film he admitted it was a phony get attention.lot see it say that back 1947 autotopsey never used the modern day tools the settings in film was to modern day to be back there in 1947 thus had be latter filmed.thus he to broke down said they was write.
Well that is my 2 cents in here.only believe what you see and look twice.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

boss302 said:


> ;-) Global warming seems to be a generaly accepted theory and seems to be defended/supported by the vast majority of the scientific comunity. Likelwise, it seems to be attacked largely by those with political agendas and motives.


To the contrary...appears to be defended/supported by those with a political agenda (see Al Gore) ...even the founder of the weather channel has denounced this, and made it public that if your a young weather person in the AMA, the AMA has threatened to pull your license if you"buck" their findings....


If it's so generally accepted that we have a warming globe, rising seas...why isn't real estate prices on the cost falling since it will surely be under water in the next 10 yrs or so?


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Global warming is a hoax, the folks who started it said it was a hoax, and yet mainstream America still believes it to be true. I bet they don't know the Easter Bunny, Santa Clause, and the Tooth Fairy, don't exist either!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

It makes money for some . thats what its all about


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I bet they don't know the Easter Bunny, Santa Clause, and the Tooth Fairy, don't exist either!!!


The tooth fairy must be a union worker 'cuz he is getting $4.00 per front tooth this year at my house! 

Here is something to remember boys and girls...

When Hollywood stars and politicians get on a band-wagon supporting a cause...RUN AWAY....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Well you guys , the earth has been warming/changing over the years. Lighter snow totals and thinner ice right here in our neck of the woods can attest to that. Yeah we have a cold front in our area right now but you cant deny the winters have been warmer altogether with less REALLY cold weather. What we have now is nothing like they used to have way back when. The notion that what they have termed "global warming" has been caused by man I believe is pure bunk but you would have to be blind not to see the overall temps around the world have gotten warmer. Every time we get some cold days everybody says " well what happened to global warming ? " , well what happened to half our winter ? That dont mean the world wont turn around and go through a cooling stage but face it , the winters have not been as cold and icy for the past few years ( or more ) as they used to be.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> Well you guys , the earth has been warming/changing over the years. Lighter snow totals and thinner ice right here in our neck of the woods can attest to that. Yeah we have a cold front in our area right now but you cant deny the winters have been warmer altogether with less REALLY cold weather. What we have now is nothing like they used to have way back when. The notion that what they have termed "global warming" has been caused by man I believe is pure bunk but you would have to be blind not to see the overall temps around the world have gotten warmer. Every time we get some cold days everybody says " well what happened to global warming ? " , well what happened to half our winter ? That dont mean the world wont turn around and go through a cooling stage but face it , the winters have not been as cold and icy for the past few years ( or more ) as they used to be.


Did you live here LAST winter???? It was plenty cold for plenty long. In fact some area set records for coldest winters, and heaviest snowfall accumulations.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and it goes ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon........


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

It'll get your attention when they start implementing all the new laws, regulations and penalties.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Captain Kevin said:


> Did you live here LAST winter???? It was plenty cold for plenty long. In fact some area set records for coldest winters, and heaviest snowfall accumulations.


Yep, I was here. But the winter , even tho plenty cold, was still nothing compared to the winters I hear and read about 40 or 50 years ago, or even 10 or 15 years ago for that matter as far as the length of the cold period. I am originally from northern Michigan where it was not unheard of to have a foot of ice on the water by christmas....just back in the 70's. Now in that area they are wondering if they will have that much halfway into Janurary. Theyve had some good closer to "normal" years recently but they have had a lot of mild winters where they actually got as much rain as they did snow and there...just like here , the snow cover used to usually last all winter but in both places we get some snow and its gone in a week, then a little more and its gone in a week. We used to have white christmas's quite often now it dont happen as much. The best way to judge the temps is to check ice thickness on the larger bodies of water , and probably most if not all ice fisherman who have been doing it for many years will tell you we just dont have the extended low temps it takes these days to make the ice how it used to be. Its not so much that it dont get as cold as it used to but the cold periods are getting shorter. Winter weather starts later and spring comes sooner. State and county road crews around here used to have the big V shaped plows and heavy snow removal equiptment but most have got rid of the big stuff because they just dont need it anymore and they can get by with less and smaller equpitment. Everybody thinks "global warming" means a drastic heat up of the earth but in reality all it takes is for the earth to warm by 1 or 2 degrees consitently to cause drastic changes in what we think of as normal weather as well as all the flooding and freak weather that weve seen in the past 10 years , and milder, shorter winters. But you are welcome to disagree , this has always been an interesting topic.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Captain Kevin said:


> Global warming is a hoax, the folks who started it said it was a hoax, and yet mainstream America still believes it to be true. I bet they don't know the Easter Bunny, Santa Clause, and the Tooth Fairy, don't exist either!!!


I do believe its been admitted that some of the "statistics" they used to try and prove global warming and get in known mainstream and that some of the scientific "proof" they had may not have been on the up and up ( a hoax ) , but nobody has admitted that the rising temeratures were a hoax. Basically, they used bad information to call peoples attention to something that is really happening. Yes it was to further their own agenda , but the climate change that is really happening was not created by them, they just used it for their own goal. I think there is more evidence that we are just coming out of an ice age , in a natural cycle that has happend many times, still warming tho.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll admit I'm no meteorologist, but the head of the weather channel is, and has no government affiliation, or hidden agenda, and he says it's B.S. as well.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

So much for the oceans warming up.--> http://www.dailytech.com/A+Melting+Arctic+Happy+News+for+Mankind/article12882.htm

How about this from NASA.--> http://www.examiner.com/x-1586-Balt...009m1d21-Oceans-are-cooling-according-to-NASA

Or the REAL TRUTH--> http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=64734

Want More?--> http://www.opinionjournal.com/editorial/feature.html?id=110010607


More?--> http://canadafreepress.com/2006/harris061206.htm

Had enough?

Nik


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nikster said:


> So much for the oceans warming up.--> http://www.dailytech.com/A+Melting+Arctic+Happy+News+for+Mankind/article12882.htm
> 
> How about this from NASA.--> http://www.examiner.com/x-1586-Balt...009m1d21-Oceans-are-cooling-according-to-NASA
> 
> ...


world net daily is hardly a bastion of honest journalism. and that article after that is called *opinion* journal.

I am not saying global warming is real or not, but those "sources" leave much to be desired.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

and on, and on , and on........ 


I just go by what I have personally seen/experienced , and Ive seen pretty serious change in temps and weather. If it has changed that much in the short 39 years Ive been alive just imagine how much change there has been in the past 100 years, or 1000. Somethings happening , whatever it is.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> and on, and on , and on........
> 
> 
> I just go by what I have personally seen/experienced , and Ive seen pretty serious change in temps and weather. If it has changed that much in the short 39 years Ive been alive just imagine how much change there has been in the past 100 years, or 1000. Somethings happening , whatever it is.


you have made several very intelligent posts in this thread, and I solute you for that. however, I must add that the plural of anecdote is not evidence 

that being said, to think that there would not be some sort of global climate change over time on this planet - which is constantly changing - is ridiculous. to say that there is not climate change is to say that the average temperatures by region on earth remain the same *always*. Of course there is going to be change! { please note I never said anything about man made vs natural }


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Scientists took CO2 measurements, antarctic ice core samples, historical size of the arctic and antarctic ice fields, temperature measurements on land and in the oceans, historical temperature measurements, and put them all together in computer models to predict what will happen in the future.

But none of the computer models predicted that in the past couple of years the ice caps would increase in size. None of them predicted the slight drop in average global temperature we've had in the past couple of years. So, obviously, since the predictions of their computer models were inaccurate, either the models are flawed, or their data collection is flawed.

How did they respond to the inaccuracy of their predictions? Did they stop and attempt to find the flaw that resulted in wrong predictions? No, the scientists at East Anglia attempted to "fix" the problem by fudging the numbers. They have too much riding on global warming for their models to be wrong. 

If the rate of increase in temperature is much lower than predicted, they don't want that getting out. It would mean an end to the mass hysteria, an end to their tens of billions of dollars in research grants, and an end to many of their jobs.

Why do they completely discount the contribution of solar activity to global warming? Because there is nothing we can do about solar activity. So there is no money in it. And it is much harder to shut down an evil coal company if the sun is a major contributor to the problem.

They all have an agenda. A desire to take down the evil capitalists. A desire to spread the manufacturing and agricultural wealth around to smaller countries. Protection of a research job that wouldn't exist without the hysteria. University department budgets and staff swollen by government grants to study global warming. Even government agencies whose budgets and staff have grown huge to study the issue.

They all have an agenda, and that agenda has nothing to do with actually predicting global warming and finding its causes. If it did, they'd be trying to figure out why their computer models didn't predict what has happened to the climate in the past couple of years, instead of trying to "fix" the data to make those inaccuracies go away.


990 post and I typed more on this 1 than I did for all of the rest!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Darwin said:


> Scientists took CO2 measurements, antarctic ice core samples, historical size of the arctic and antarctic ice fields, temperature measurements on land and in the oceans, historical temperature measurements, and put them all together in computer models to predict what will happen in the future.
> 
> But none of the computer models predicted that in the past couple of years the ice caps would increase in size. None of them predicted the slight drop in average global temperature we've had in the past couple of years. So, obviously, since the predictions of their computer models were inaccurate, either the models are flawed, or their data collection is flawed.
> 
> ...


You, young fella are the winner of this debate.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> you have made several very intelligent posts in this thread, and I solute you for that. however, I must add that the plural of anecdote is not evidence
> 
> that being said, to think that there would not be some sort of global climate change over time on this planet - which is constantly changing - is ridiculous. to say that there is not climate change is to say that the average temperatures by region on earth remain the same *always*. Of course there is going to be change! { please note I never said anything about man made vs natural }


Evidence is comparing what we see to what weve been told. In spite of the fact that certain groups and scientists have used bad information to support their agenda on the environment and global warming , I think we have all seen enough climate change and firsthand evidence of a warming trend over the years to conclude that something is up. There is plenty of disinformation on both sides of the issue , but we dont need proof of something we can see. Those of us who were born in the late 70's and later may not have been around long enough to have noticed change but for those who have been around longer I am sure you have seen it. And whether its warming or cooling its causing freak weather and milder winters for most.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Glaciers used to cover this area - just sayin'.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

sporty said:


> Glaciers used to cover this area - just sayin'.


this is exactly what I am saying. obviously there was global warming at some point in the history of earth, as well as global cooling.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Darwin said:


> Why do they completely discount the contribution of solar activity to global warming? Because there is nothing we can do about solar activity. So there is no money in it. And it is much harder to shut down an evil coal company if the sun is a major contributor to the problem.
> 
> They all have an agenda. A desire to take down the evil capitalists.


That was an excellent post, but I think it's a little dangerous to characterize them as having an anti-capitalist agenda. It makes it seem like there is some sort of conspiracy going on out there with Al Gore as its evil emperor. In fact, there is plenty of good honest capitalistic money making possible in a shift from a carbon economy. If there wasn't, good old Oklahoma oil man, T. Boone Pickens, would not have spent a fortune on all of those wind farm commercials before the last election.

Yes, it could hurt the coal producers if we were to shift from carbon, but then again it would challenge them to develop and make "clean coal" profitable. Pickens knows that oil is running out and there is plenty of money (and jobs) to be made in manufacturing wind turbines and developing the infrastructure. It also makes us less beholding to the Middle East.

It seems to me that working toward a greener economy has the potential to create a lot of new manufacturing jobs :turbines, solar panels, engines, etc. And it would also create a lot of non-exportable jobs in the installation and maintenance of the infrastructure.

And even if we go full steam ahead on these technologies, it will be decades before we can phase out coal or oil, so I doubt these sectors of the economy are going to collapse.

If we don't get out ahead on this, we are going to be buying wind turbines from China which are made by wage slaves in coal-fired factories.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> this is exactly what I am saying. obviously there was global warming at some point in the history of earth, as well as global cooling.


Yep, everybody is stuck debating whether global warming is fact or fiction but few recognize there is a warming and cooling cycle that the earth goes through naturally. I cant speak for anyone else but it just looks to me like we are deep into the warming part of the cycle. Seems like such a simple explanation but maybe its just too simple for people to accept.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

100% agree with Darwin..... so many of the scientists who report that global warming is occuring are biased and sway the truth. Everyday we're shown propoganda that tells us to 'save the polar bears.' Now who do you suppose is telling us that polar bear numbers are declining to the point of extinction? The scientists who study polar bears!! They have everything to gain by telling us their habitat is getting destroyed, and absolutely nothing to lose. The more important their job is, the more money and funding they will receive. This goes for all scientists who support global warming, their jobs become more important.

As for the argument that we should 'look at the weather outside, and tell me there is still global warming...' well its obvioulsy invalid. The same can be said for pro-global warming advocates who on hot days during the summer say, 'see, its all because of global warming.' These occurences are miniscule in comparison to the hundreds and thousands of years of earth's natural cycles.

I've actually written a couple of papers in college about global warming and actually have my masters in environmental science. I'm not saying I'm an expert by any means, but all the research I've personally done points to earth's natural cycles and the argument that although humans may be impacting the climate of the earth, we are having such a small impact that it is nearly negligible (also, who is to say that the warming of the earth would not have occurred if we weren't here; based on the belief that the earth's cycles theory is true). And I'm not saying that we shouldn't talk about global warming either, because all this talk and hype makes people more environmentally conscious, which is ultimately a great thing. The bottom line is that this is always a great debate and will continue to be, and I appreciate the original poster's comment to get this thing going.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

seethe303 said:


> world net daily is hardly a bastion of honest journalism. and that article after that is called *opinion* journal.
> 
> I am not saying global warming is real or not, but those "sources" leave much to be desired.


I would tend to go with 31,000 pro's; 

or to make it simple--> http://www.kusi.com/home/78477082.html?video=pop&t=a


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

MAMA'S BUOY said:


> As for the argument that we should 'look at the weather outside, and tell me there is still global warming...' well its obvioulsy invalid. The same can be said for pro-global warming advocates who on hot days during the summer say, 'see, its all because of global warming.' These occurences are miniscule in comparison to the hundreds and thousands of years of earth's natural cycles.


Exactly...hundreds and thousands of years of earths natural cycles , the current warming trend is just part of those cycles but can still be called "global warming" because by definition, thats what it is. 

Funny how such an unimportant topic can be so much fun to talk about


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Tic...Toc....Yep this thread will be closed...I tried this...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.kusi.com/home/78477082.html?video=pop&t=a
This is from the head of the Weather Channel. Makes sense to me. What did he say that is wrong? Anyone?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

this subject has been debated to death. I think we are basically ....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> to the original poster... global warming (or cooling, or climate change) is about trends over time. a single streak of very cold weather over the space of a few weeks (or months, years...) is not even close to a significantly large sample size of data.
> 
> as far as whether or not global warming is real... we have had ice ages before and they have come and gone... of course there are changes in the overall climate of the earth.


Thats what I was getting at


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

sporty said:


> Glaciers used to cover this area - just sayin'.


From the 10 day forecast it looks like it will be again by about Sunday morning!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I think we have all seen enough climate change and firsthand evidence of a warming trend over the years to conclude that something is up.


Are you talking about what you have seen and documented...or what you have seen and selectively remember? I recall the blizzard of '78 and spending nearly a week inside my NW Ohio home without power. Yeah..it snowed a lot that year and was damn cold.

But I also remember a Christmas as a child where I got a new bike and I rode it a mile down the road to my buddy's house and played football...in our t-shirts. My birthday is March 6th, and I have a bunch of pictures from parties that show snow, rain, cold, warm...etc. etc. Hell, while in college on spring break from Bluffton one year I played 7 rounds of golf during the first week of March AT HOME in Van Wert. But...there have been more snowy birthdays than there have been nice ones as I recall. 

I think the best thing that all of us need to remember with this situation is that yes...the climate is changing...but no...man is not the primary cause...but yes..finding more efficient ways to manufacture goods, supply power, get around town, etc. etc. is a good thing. Recycling is a good thing. Cutting down on smog is a good thing. Stopping un-necessary ballast water dumping is a good thing. 

What amazes me is that so many people have been clouded by the external message that they refuse to attempt to understand the true science of the matter. This planet has been changing forever, and yes...it is horrible that we are destroying the rainforests and that should be stopped...but until Al Gore starts flying around in a solar powered glider I'm not buying one ounce of the BS that he is selling.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I blame it all on the cows...
Yep, meatless Mondays (laugh, but many of our schools are doing it now) will solve all our climate change problems.:hug-left:


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Darwin said:


> Scientists took CO2 measurements, antarctic ice core samples, historical size of the arctic and antarctic ice fields, temperature measurements on land and in the oceans, historical temperature measurements, and put them all together in computer models to predict what will happen in the future.
> 
> But none of the computer models predicted that in the past couple of years the ice caps would increase in size. None of them predicted the slight drop in average global temperature we've had in the past couple of years. So, obviously, since the predictions of their computer models were inaccurate, either the models are flawed, or their data collection is flawed.
> 
> ...





Down goes Frazier...Down goes Frazier....we have a winner here!!!!







seriously, if not for LONG TERM CLIMATE/GLOBAL WARMING....wouldn't we still be in the ice age????...the glaciers went away from OH a long time ago with no intervention from man or cries from al gore....


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> From the 10 day forecast it looks like it will be again by about Sunday morning!!


How many people that have posted in this thread will be thinking about global warming while headed out with the muzzle loader this weekend?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I've debated AGW on many boards over the years, and after checking in on this one, decided why bother. Same 'ole same 'ole...you guys have at it.

However...

Darwin, yer a gem! After pages of babbling and posting links on other sites, you have used 8 paragraphs that have put all my posts to shame. I couldn't have said it better...the "learned" minds on BOTH sides couldn't say it better!

Can't wait to see if anyone here finds fault with your cyrstal clear logic!

BTW--sporty, black powder season looks like it's going to be brutal! (just like it was in the days of global cooling!)


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

BFG said:


> Are you talking about what you have seen and documented...or what you have seen and selectively remember? I recall the blizzard of '78 and spending nearly a week inside my NW Ohio home without power. Yeah..it snowed a lot that year and was damn cold.
> 
> But I also remember a Christmas as a child where I got a new bike and I rode it a mile down the road to my buddy's house and played football...in our t-shirts. My birthday is March 6th, and I have a bunch of pictures from parties that show snow, rain, cold, warm...etc. etc. Hell, while in college on spring break from Bluffton one year I played 7 rounds of golf during the first week of March AT HOME in Van Wert. But...there have been more snowy birthdays than there have been nice ones as I recall.
> 
> ...


Well, its important to note that the blizzard of '78 was back when climate changes werent as noticeable as they are now. The things Ive seen I didnt document but its not selective memory either. Ive seen climate change everywhere I have lived before Ohio , including Michigan, Florida, and Georgia.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

black crappie?!?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont think anybody denies that scientists have fudged their numbers and used bad data to support their claim , thats all coming out now even in mainstream media , or that Al Gore and his loyal followers have their own agenda by spreading the lies. They just used climate change for their own benefit and came up their own story to describe whats happening and why. But that dont mean the climate isnt changing.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Global warming paid off for Goofy algore. Accumulated 660 million in the bank since 1992.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

chris1162 said:


> black crappie?!?


Hahaha! yep, the black crappie. They cause global warming too.

I think the wisest ones on this website are probably the ones who decided not to get involved in the debate


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a lot of global warming piled up in my front yard...Oh that's not global warming that's SNOW....JIM.....CL....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Like how your thinkin Darwin.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

sporty said:


> How many people that have posted in this thread will be thinking about global warming while headed out with the muzzle loader this weekend?


People won't give it a thought for the 1st hour, but with every cold passing moment guys will wish for an "el-ninio moment". As for noticing global warming I must admit I have noticed a significant change that is as important to the claim as any. It has been my experience albeit "non-documented" that it appears the warming trend starts about march, and seems to peek in early August followed by about 6 months or so of a reversal in trend, and it actually cools off peeking in about December.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

the Earth is and always will be in a state of change. Man since the begining has been trying to grasp this, finally it took a group of politicians to make money off it. Theres nothing man can do to stop climate change,global warming,tsunamis,etc. Do really think switching to a roll on deodorant will stop all of this? Enjoy the change for the short time were here.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> or that Al Gore and his loyal followers have their own agenda by spreading the lies.


He has done more harm since losing the Presidential election than he ever could have if he would have won the Presidency. 

Ok...that would be MY opinon.....and you don't have to agree.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

BFG said:


> He has done more harm since losing the Presidential election than he ever could have if he would have won the Presidency.
> 
> Ok...that would be MY opinon.....and you don't have to agree.


If he'd have won, we would only had to listen to his stupidity for 4 years......we might have been better off if he'd have won...........ok, maybe not, your right!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

think the deer will smell my new cover scent this weekend?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Probably Tom, you shouldn't have bought it at the Ambiance store.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

This thread still going??? Talk about beating a dead horse..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> Probably Tom, you shouldn't have bought it at the Ambiance store.



Aa HA! I thought that was you Jim that I saw in the back room


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ezbite said:


> Aa HA! I thought that was you Jim that I saw in the back room


Tom, what were you doing in the back room? tryin to get some warming?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh crap, van's made it to the lounge, hide the dogs fellas


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Back room Tom? Nothing doing man. 
Shoot, the front room would make me nervous! 

"Who let the dogs out?"! 

Oops, pirated the thread. OK, back to warming.


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

Global warming is business, and it's what keeps Al Gore and a whole lot of other people employed. An Inconvenient truth...

That being said, there is the other extreme as well, the people who make lots of money from our current energy sources(coal, natural gas etc.). In the end you have a whole load of manipulated data from both sides. Always follow the money.

So my opinion, the end of the world is probably not on its way, just like manbearpig isn't real(I'm SUPER serial!!!). But it doesn't hurt to keep our air cleaner, and if we could power the whole world on solar energy and wind turbines, I think that would be a step forward. 

It's just a shame that the idea of taking care of our planet ended up into politicians and businessman's hands, who use it as a tool to accomplish their own agenda and make money. These politicians and businessmen talk about the evil oil capitialists, but they are not even close to being better.

"but until Al Gore starts flying around in a solar powered glider I'm not buying one ounce of the BS that he is selling."

Amen to that!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

My 2-stroke won't run on "solar power"


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

There is a whole bunch of you dumping on Al Gore. Well, there are a lot of priests and preachers out there molesting people, having affairs and living high off their flock. But I bet most of you think thier message is still pretty important.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

vkutsch said:


> *There is a whole bunch of you dumping on Al Gore.*
> 
> 
> Well, there are a lot of priests and preachers out there molesting people, having affairs and living high off their flock. But I bet most of you think thier message is still pretty important.


with good reason!......and the rest of your statement falls under a different topic, which is against TOS, so I'm not going there.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

vkutsch said:


> There is a whole bunch of you dumping on Al Gore. Well, there are a lot of priests and preachers out there molesting people, having affairs and living high off their flock. But I bet most of you think thier message is still pretty important.




I LOVE AL GORE!!! HE'S THE MAN!!! GO AL GO!!!
I WISH MY NAME WAS AL GORE!!! HE'S GREAT!!! YEE HAW AL GORE!!!

feel better?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

vkutsch said:


> There is a whole bunch of you dumping on Al Gore. Well, there are a lot of priests and preachers out there molesting people, having affairs and living high off their flock. But I bet most of you think thier message is still pretty important.


Dude...that's an awesome post.

So...if I'm reading you correctly...even though Al Gore is mentally molesting us...it's cool because you think the "message" is important?

I'll skip that massage thank you very much.

Great article on Drudge today-- The Mini Ice Age Starts Here 

If I'm reading this correctly, global cooling is caused by global warming? Whodda thunk it.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

vkutsch said:


> There is a whole bunch of you dumping on Al Gore. Well, there are a lot of priests and preachers out there molesting people, having affairs and living high off their flock. But I bet most of you think thier message is still pretty important.


Those aren't preachers doing that, they are called politicians, and golfers!!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Trying to be better stewards of the earth? Slowing down the destruction of our enviorment? 
Yeah, that message is important to me.

But that's ok, I'm sure I'll be ridiculed for believing the majority of scientists instead of pundits.
Follow the money? Give me a break. Gore's been more than rich a long time. If you think money is driving this than look at who has the most to lose, the people who don't want things to change.

good day, sir!


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

vkutsch said:


> Trying to be better stewards of the earth? Slowing down the destruction of our enviorment?
> Yeah, that message is important to me.
> 
> But that's ok, I'm sure I'll be ridiculed for believing the majority of scientists instead of pundits.
> ...


Dude, you need a clue! Mind control is a serious issue!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

ProAngler said:


> Dude, you need a clue! Mind control is a serious issue!


In his case it seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> In his case it seems to be working pretty good.



Their brainwashing is working on the clueless.
The "red mafia world media" and "hollyweird" has been successfully polluting the minds of many for decades.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think what it comes down to for me, being someone who enjoys the outdoors and wants my kids (etc) to be able to enjoy the outdoors as well, is this:



> Trying to be better stewards of the earth? Slowing down the destruction of our enviorment?
> Yeah, that message is important to me.


are people trying to make money off of the global warming issue? sure. for every issue (on both sides) there will always be someone trying to cash in. and even if all the scientists are wrong about global warming and climate change I don't think that should change anything as far as being stewards of the earth. Regardless of who is making money on what, we (as outdoorspeople) should all be doing everything we can to keep the earth clean and protect it for future generations. I am little disappointed that so many of you seem to disregard this message simply based on a few people presumably trying to make some money off of it.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Basically this is just another way to tax . All scientists do not agree. The earth has gone through several heating and cooling cycles in its 4.5 billion years of being. One thing NO scientist can tell is what is the ideal temperature at any one point.

The latest greatest info on global warming has proven to be false. Figures were changed on the oceanic buoys temperature to support the theory. When the actual figures were showing that actually the earth is cooling. So much of the erroneous info is just accepted by the vast majority because they seen it on the web or read it in the media.

Case in point the " Polar bear population drastically down due to melting of ice cap " the actual figures show the polar bear population to be increasing.

Anytime a " cause " is created it behooves a person to extract their information from several and differing sources. Do not let anyone or anything else do your thinking for you. This is basically a "share the wealth scheme " between the developed countries and the third world countries. As broke as the USA is right now how could we afford it even if it was true.

If Cap and Trade is passed it will drive cause a major economical downswing forcing untold numbers of small businesess to close their doors. It will make what we are going through now a picnic.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I said GOOD DAY!



Seriously, mind control? You guys would make me laugh if it wasn't so depressing. I'm the one whose being controled? Tell me, who has the power, the money? who controls the current system and (as I said before) benefits from the status quo not changing, slowing down progress? And those are the people you trust?
I try never to get into these threads because both sides are just banging there heads against the wall. So, that's all I have to say about that.
Goodbye


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> There is a whole bunch of you dumping on Al Gore. Well, there are a lot of priests and preachers out there molesting people, having affairs and living high off their flock. But I bet most of you think thier message is still pretty important.


I ask you this...

As you are being salted and peppered prior to the huge Kodiak bear making a snack out of you....

Who ya' gonna pray to...Al Gore? 

Methinks not...


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

BFG said:


> I ask you this...
> 
> As you are being salted and peppered prior to the huge Kodiak bear making a snack out of you....
> 
> ...


well that's pretty stupid.

My point is, if I don't like Jerry Falwell, should I discredit all of christianity?

last time, later.

cereal.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This is most common sense report I have heard yet. Thank You again!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Using our current and first real deep freeze of the winter as proof there isnt a warmup dont work since the high temps are predicted to be in the 40's again in 1 or two weeks with rain , goodbye snow and ice , and the month is stil JAN. not March . Its been said that any warming trend is because of a normal cycle that the earth goes through ....not global warming.....well isnt that global warming if the earth is in the warming part of the cycle ? The normal cycle of warming and cooling IS global warming , the two issues are the same , just caused by a normal cycle and not man.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

While we fruitlessly debate on OGF wether "global warming" is real or not, congress is pushing Cap & Trade. 

Cap & Trade= Relinquishing more of our Liberty and Property!!! Does that sound like freedom to you?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i agree it's fruitless now that,as usual,it has finally come to the point that politics and religion are necessary to keep the thread alive.


----------

